

Douglas Adams Talk - Parrots the Universe and Everything - sinc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZG8HBuDjgc&#t=1m34s

======
samdk
Douglas Adams is always excellent, but his writing (and his speaking, now)
related to endangered species is my favorite.

If you can find a copy of _Last Chance to See_ , it's well worth reading.

~~~
jacquesm
There is also a BBC programme by the same name.

edit: and it has a website: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/lastchancetosee/>

------
sidmitra
Oops I upvoted and realized it was on 42 points. :-( sorry!

